# Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV



## oxoViperoxo (17. Januar 2012)

*Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir eine gute Wandhalterung für im Titel genannten TV empfehlen. Sollte so flach wie möglich und auch nicht all zu teuer sein.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Was für einen Vesa-Standard hat der denn? Sollte in der Anleitung zu finden sein. Zb die hier könnte passen, meistens haben die 40-Zöller ja 200x200: Hama TV Wandhalterung, Fix, für 25 - 94 cm Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Ja, ist VESA 200 x 200. Dein Vorschlag ist leider nicht sehr flach.


----------



## lorenco (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

also ich habe da mal was gefunden:

LCD Plasma TV Wandhalter Wandhalterung Halterung 32 - 55 Zoll NEU (4048821556876) | eBay


ist relativ flach,und supergünstig.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Ich hab einen Samsung UE46D8090. Meine Wandhalterung hab ich hier gekauft: 

Wandhalterung.tv - TFT Plasma LED LCD Wandhalterung für TV

Top-Qualität und faire Preise.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Woran siehst Du denn, dass die Hama nicht flach bzw nicht flach genug ist? Du musst auch bedenken: zB ein HDMI-Kabel kannst Du ja auch nicht nach nur zB 2cm einfach "wegknicken", d.h. ZU flach wäre auch nicht gut, ein bisschen Abstand zur Wand muss wegen der Anschlusskabel sein.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Hy, also schonmal danke für eure Vorschläge. Das mit dem HDMI Kabel sollte kein Problem darstellen, da es zur Seite raus geht.

Also auf dem Bild sieht das einfach nicht sehr flach aus.

Z.B. denke ich das diese hier: Wandhalterung f. Samsung LED Display UE 40 D UE40D6500 | eBay

um einiges flacher sein müsste. Kenne aber leider nicht die Qualität dieser Halterung.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Oaky, bei so einer Halterung musst Du dann aber vorher alles GANZ genau abmessen, da kannst Du im Nachhinein nix mehr verstellen.

Außerdem frag mich mich, wie man das anbringen soll ^^  schraubt man die provisoerisch an die Wand, nimmt die wieder ab, lässt die Dübel drin, dann die Halterung an den LCD und Halterung mit LCD einhaken, dann die Muttern an den Schrauben festdrehen? Dazu müsste man sich dann halt sehr nah an die Wand quetschen, um zu sehen, wie man da drankommt.

Ansonsten kann so eine Art von Halterung rein von der Tragfähigkeit eigentlich gar nicht "schlecht" sein, denn das ist ja nur eine Metallplatte mit Löchern, und mit 4 Dübeln zu je 4-5cm kannst Du auch nen Elefanten an die Wand dübeln    Das einzige, was da schiefgehen kann, wären ungenau passende Löcher für die Vesa-Halterung. Du solltest Dich vielleicht informieren, was der Satz "UND bei diesen 40er Samsung Displays mit 15er / 35er Display-Schauben: " zu bedeuten hat, also was es mit diesen Schrauben auf sich hat. Sind da welche dabei? Muss man welche bestellen? Sind das Teile einer Grund-Haltetung, die man erst anschaffen muss?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Hallo nochmal, also ich glaube du hast mich da geringfügig falsch verstanden. 

Ich will nicht diese Halterung. Ich möchte nur eine Halterung, die den TV so nahe wie möglich an die Wand bringt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Ja gut, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du mit einer Halterung, die vom Prinzip her wie zB die von Hama ist, den LCD wirklich näher an die Wand bekommst als eben mit der von Hama    Oder suchst Du jetzt eine wie die bei ebay, nur eben nicht bei ebay, sondern vlt. einem Shop, wo man mehr über die Halterung erfahren kann?

vlt. lad mal bei hama die ANleitung runter, um zu sehen, wie nah/weit der LCD dann von der Wand weg ist?



Hier hab ich noch eine bei amazon gefunden, die auch nur eine "PLatte" ist - aber da musst Du mal schauen, ob die auch für Deinen passt: Samsung Ultra Slim Wandhalterung für Samsung LED 40/ 46: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Diese wäre Perfekt. Doch leider auch sehr teuer... 

Ich schau mir mal die Hama an.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Ich könnte schwören, dass da was von um die 50€ stand, als ich die verlinkt hab ^^

Hier wäre noch was anderes, da kann man versch Größen wählen: titan Ultra Slim Wandhalterung für LED/LCD: Amazon.de: Elektronik   Wandabstand wird mit 4,5cm angegeben.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Danke, sieht auch ganz gut aus. Habe gerade eine Auktion über die Originale Samsung Halterung gefunden. Werde da mal mitbieten. Vielleicht bekomme ich sie ja günstig. Dort soll ein Abstand von 1,5 - 2,5cm drin sein.


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Flache LED TV Wandhalterung für 19 - 37 Zoll Modell 875


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Ich habe meinen 55" Toshiba an so eine Halterung gehängt. Sie ist nur etwa 1,5 cm von der Wand entfernt. Meine kompletten Kabel verlaufen allerdings in der Wand nach unten und dann in einen Schrank.

Extrem Flache LED TV Wandhalterung für 40 - 65 Zoll Modell 8311

Bei mir musste der Fernseher auch so nah wie möglich an die Wand, da ich an der Wand wo der Fernseher hängt, direkt dran lang sehen kann. Würde ich auch nur ein winziges Kabel sehen können, wäre das Thema für mich gestorben.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Samsung UE40D6500 LED TV*

Hmm, die wäre echt interessant gewesen. Habe mir aber jetzt leider schon die passende Samsung Halterung bestellt... 

Hoffe die hält


----------

